# Neuer Monitor 4k oder UWQHD



## KTown86 (9. April 2018)

Hey,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor. Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage 
4K oder UWQHD (3440×1440)

Der Monitor wird zum Gamen verwendet, eine 1080 soll diesen Monitor antreiben. 

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung?
Lohnt sich 4K mit Max 60hz?
Oder doch lieber ein UWQHD mit 100hz und evtl g-sync?

Ich selbst habe diesen für mich entdeckt 
34" (86,36cm) Asus Curved PG348Q ROG kupfer/titan 3440x1440 1xDisplayPort | Mindfactory.de


----------



## ludscha (9. April 2018)

Servus 

bei mir steht der PG348Q und wird von einer GTX 1080 befeuert.

Mir persönlich ist 21:9 zum zocken lieber, aber da ich von einen 16:10 kam.

Ob dir nun 4K oder UWQHD besser passt kann ich nicht sagen, musst du für dich herraus finden.

BF1 z.B. läuft bei mir mit ca. 65-95 FPS in Ultra (TXAA aus).


----------



## HisN (9. April 2018)

Was sich für Dich am meisten lohnt, das wirst Du selbst rausfindn müssen.
Und es ist ja nicht so, als würde man seinen UHD Monitor nicht in 3820x1648 (21:9) betreiben können


----------



## Pu244 (9. April 2018)

Kommt ganz darauf an was du damit alles machen willst und was du so zockst.


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2018)

Nur als kleiner Hinweis, der Asus PG348Q hat nur 60Hz und erreicht die 100Hz durch übertakten.


----------



## 4B11T (10. April 2018)

4K @ 60Hz vs WQHD @ 144Hz ... das wird ein Popcornthread, weil beide Varianten Vor- und Nachteile haben. Ich nutze 4K aus folgenden Gründen:

- WQHD hat auf 27" auch nur eine Pixeldichte wie FHD auf 22", wäre also keine Verbesserung für mich gewesen
- ich spiele nicht kompetitiv (z.B. CSGO) sondern dem "Spielerlebnis" wegen, daher glaube ich 4K bietet mir eine höhere Immersion
- ich betrachte es als Übergangslösung bis in den nächsten Jahren 4K @ 144Hz und entsprechende Grafikkarten verfügbar sind
- wenn man einmal 4K probe-gezockt hat, erscheint einem danach im direkten Vergleich WQHD zu pixelig, daher gab es kein Zurück mehr 

Hohe Hz Zahlen haben dafür aber andere Vorteile, die ich auch verstehe und bestätigen kann, will das also nicht schlecht reden!


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2018)

Habe an meinem PC auch ein UHD 55" Fernseher mit angeschlossen.
Keine Frage... 4K ist schon was besonderes, mir sind bei meinem Fernseher nur die 55 Zoll zum spielen etwas zu groß.
Wenn ich aber auch FullHD (Monitor) zurück kehre empfinde ich die Grafik nicht als pixelig an. Die ist zwar dann nicht so toll wie 4K aber für sich gesehen auch noch sehr gut.

Werde heute UWQHD bekommen, mal sehen wie es damit aussehen wird.


----------



## Mottekus (10. April 2018)

Ich mag Popcorn-Threads während ich auf der Arbeit sitze sehr gern


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2018)

Popcorn ist aus... 
Da gibt es nichts groß zu diskutieren, denn alles hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Zudem ist es auch immer etwas Geschmackssache und jeder bevorzugt was anderes.

In meinem Fall habe ich den Mittelweg gewählt, da ich höher als 1080P kommen möchte und mir UWQHD(white screen) wichtiger war.
Zudem wollte ich mehr als 60Hz haben. 4K wird zwar jetzt mittlerweile auch mit mehr angeboten, aber dazu hätte ich meine Grafikkarte mit aufrüsten müssen und diese Monitore sind für mich noch unbezahlbar.
Habe letztens was im Preisbereich von 2.500 Euro gesehen.


----------



## Mottekus (10. April 2018)

Mikrowellen-Popcorn habe ich immer parat 

wie schon erwähnt wurde, finde auch ich, das jeder selbst wissen muss was ihm wichtig ist und vor allem auch gefällt.

Ich wünsche mir natürlich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau (UWUHD OLED HDR 144hz g sync). Aber ich denke das wird noch ein paar Jährchen dauern, zumindest bis die bezahlbar sind (1000 sind da meine absolute Schmerzgrenze).

 Bin wie gesagt gespannt auf deine Erfahrungsberichte heute.


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2018)

Habe mich schon schwer getan knapp 1000 Euro für ein neuen Monitor auszugeben.
Nicht weil ich es nicht hatte, sondern weil mein 24" Monitor mit VA und 120Hz sehr gut ist.

Am ende habe ich mich doch noch überwunden als ich ein gutes Angebot für mein neuen bekommen habe.

EDIT:

Bei mir war auch Overwatch auch ein Grund dazu, da ich dieses Spiel heute noch fast Täglich spiele und es mittlerweile auch im Format 21:9 angeboten wird.
Overwatch hat sich ja anfangs dagegen gesträubt, aber anscheint gab es sehr viel Kontra da dieses 21:9 nicht unterstützt wurde.

Habe es auch dort mit umstellen getestet und war davon sehr begeistert, nur ist dann das Bild mit meinen 24 Zoll zu klein, da ja mit meinem Monitor oben und unten Balken entstehen.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (10. April 2018)

Da ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung stand...
ich hab mich vorwiegend meines ausgeübten Berufes wegen für die UWQHD Variante entschieden und bereue es absolut nicht.
Mein 34UM88-P kann zwar "nur" 60Hz FreeSync aber mir reicht das allemal aus. Dafür hab ich dank 21:9 extrem viel Platz auf dem Desktop und im Spielen tuen sich ungeahnte Sichtweiten auf.

Letzten Endes musst Du das aber für Dich entscheiden. Ich jedenfalls würde Dir "bisher" eher zu UWQHD statt UHD raten.


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2018)

Bei meinem habe ich keinerlei Bilderhelfer mit dabei und bin mit meinen 120Hz gut ausgekommen.
Der neue wird G-Sync haben, was mir bei diesem Preis auch wichtig war... ob ich hier ein Unterschied merken werde oder Verbesserung bin ich mal sehr gespannt.


----------

